# Smoked Pork Boston Butt (Pulled Pork) via Hot n Fast



## mikenilson (Aug 6, 2018)

Special Thanks to SmokinAl for his inspiration!

After searching for direction for Smoking a Pork Shoulder and not finding exactly what I needed I decided to post this step by step guide. I could not find a previous post that answered all my questions. So here we go...

Hot & Fast Method
Smoked Pork Boston Butt 9 lbs. 5 oz.
Sprayed with olive oil, applied my own special Dry Rub Recipe, wrapped in plastic wrap for at least 12 hours. When unwrapping I applied some more Dry Rub.
Masterbuilt 30 inch Electric Smoker (MES) 
275 degrees Smoker Temp (upper 80’s outside temperature)
Apple Juice/Water in water pan. (1/3 of a 64 oz. bottle + 12 oz. water)
Foil Pan on the rack below Butt.
Butt fat cap up.
Smoked (Hickory/Apple mix) every hour for first 6 hours
4 hours IT 153 degrees
6 hours IT 176 degrees (added 1/3 of a 64 oz. bottle Apple Juice to water pan)
7 hours IT 180 degrees
8 hours IT 187 degrees (added last of 64 oz. bottle Apple Juice to water pan)
9 hours IT 194 degrees
10 hours 201 degrees
Pulled it at IT 203 degrees after 10 hours 10 min.
Let rest 2 hour wrapped in 4 layers of heavy duty aluminum foil, wrapped in 2 towels and put in a dry cooler.
It turned out awesome! Very moist, nice bark and tasted great!


----------



## cornman (Aug 7, 2018)

Nice looking pork!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 7, 2018)

That is some fantastic looking PP!
I love the color of the bark on the butt!
Great work & congrats on making the carousel!
Al


----------



## tallbm (Aug 7, 2018)

mikenilson said:


> Special Thanks to SmokinAl for his inspiration!
> 
> After searching for direction for Smoking a Pork Shoulder and not finding exactly what I needed I decided to post this step by step guide. I could not find a previous post that answered all my questions. So here we go...
> 
> ...



Great job, it looks great!
Hot and fast on those big cuts, all the way for me! :)


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Aug 7, 2018)

Looks amazing! Who doesn't like a good pork butt? Congrats on being featured at the top.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 7, 2018)

Looks Real Good from the Bear's Den!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 7, 2018)

MN, Great looking PP!


----------



## Smkryng (Aug 7, 2018)

Yep, hot and fast is the only way I’ll do pp now. Looks good!


----------



## mikenilson (Aug 7, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> That is some fantastic looking PP!
> I love the color of the bark on the butt!
> Great work & congrats on making the carousel!
> Al



I am Honored! Thanks for the Support!


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 8, 2018)

Really good looking PP, I'd eat a plate of that.

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## sauced (Aug 8, 2018)

Great looking pulled pork.....nice job!!
Same with me, hot and fast all the way!!


----------



## uncle eddie (Aug 8, 2018)

Nice looking PP - Like!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 8, 2018)

Looks great.  I'd sure eat some of that PP.
I'm a low and slow type but I agree that hot and fast is the only way to smoke big butts.
POINT
Gary


----------



## E's Smokin (Aug 9, 2018)

That looks great , I think that's up for this weekend


----------



## Zoe Chen (Aug 9, 2018)

awesome!! i am hungry now


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Aug 10, 2018)

Looks good. I have the mes 30 also I’ve heard to not use the water pan though since it gets so moist on its own. Also I use the amnps with pellets it makes it even easier to use that smoker. Food looks good makes me want to do one again


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 10, 2018)

Hawaiianbrian said:


> Looks good. *I have the mes 30 also I’ve heard to not use the water pan though since it gets so moist on its own*. Also I use the amnps with pellets it makes it even easier to use that smoker. Food looks good makes me want to do one again



Very True---Putting liquid in a MES water pan does nothing good.

Bear


----------



## mikenilson (Aug 10, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> Very True---Putting liquid in a MES water pan does nothing good.
> 
> Bear


I have not heard that. Everything I have ever smoked in my MES 30 I have used the water pan for. I do not inject or brine any of the meats I have cooked. I have even felt that a couple things I have smoked were a little dry. Without the water pan they would have been awful. Please explain?


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 10, 2018)

Do you have a Window in your MES?
If so does it often get covered with condensation on the inside?
That's because it is insulated so good that there is already too much moisture in an MES, without adding any to it.
I haven't put any liquid in my water pan in 8 years, and never had anything come out dry because of it.
The window fills with condensation & runs down the glass. I can wipe it dry, and it's filled up in less than a minute again.

I forgot all the bad things about putting water in an MES water pan, because just knowing it doesn't do anything good is enough reason for me.

Bear


----------



## mikenilson (Aug 10, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> Do you have a Window in your MES?
> 
> Bear



No window. This is my smoker... When I've opened it during a smoke I've never felt that there was to much mositure.


----------



## Smkryng (Aug 10, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> Do you have a Window in your MES?
> If so does it often get covered with condensation on the inside?
> That's because it is insulated so good that there is already too much moisture in an MES, without adding any to it.
> I haven't put any liquid in my water pan in 8 years, and never had anything come out dry because of it.
> ...


What he said! I quit using water in my MES pan too and haven’t had any issues other than not having to fool with the pan


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Aug 10, 2018)

Glad it came out great for you! Looks fantastic!


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Aug 11, 2018)

Mike I also bought the stand like that for mine and it was the best purchase I made.  No more working down on the ground


----------



## ab canuck (Aug 11, 2018)

Good lookin butt Mike. I like the step by step, I have not tried the hot and fast yet, but I do see it in the future. PP looks great as well, Like. Congrats on your carousel ride.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 11, 2018)

mikenilson said:


> No window. This is my smoker... When I've opened it during a smoke I've never felt that there was to much mositure.
> View attachment 373388



I would imagine there is too much moisture inside an MES with or without a window.
The only difference would be you don't notice it without a window.

*Here's a lot more on using Liquid in an MES water pan:*
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/liquid.276856/

Bear


----------



## BB-que (Aug 11, 2018)

if it ain’t broken, don’t fix it.  More than one way to BBQ


----------



## jimp75 (Aug 26, 2018)

Just a thought - The first few times i put water in my MES pan i saw no signs of evaporation. Finally i discovered i needed to heat the water to boiling before putting it in the pan. It is a pain as the pan gets very hot very quick. Same goes for chicken over a beer can.


----------



## tjdcorona (Sep 29, 2018)

Hawaiianbrian said:


> Looks good. I have the mes 30 also I’ve heard to not use the water pan though since it gets so moist on its own. Also I use the amnps with pellets it makes it even easier to use that smoker. Food looks good makes me want to do one again


I have the MES 30 as well. The "water" pan, is just a heat sink. Doesnt need to be water - it can be sand, etc.


----------



## tjdcorona (Sep 29, 2018)

mikenilson said:


> No window. This is my smoker... When I've opened it during a smoke I've never felt that there was to much mositure.
> View attachment 373388


NOW !! Put the mailbox mod onto it! Youll love it. Fill the water pan with sand - its only a heat sink, not to add moisture. the pan is NOT there for moisture - just to help stabilize the heat.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 29, 2018)

tjdcorona said:


> I have the MES 30 as well. The "water" pan, is just a heat sink. Doesnt need to be water - it can be sand, etc.




Exactly!!
And putting water in it will just add more moisture to an already "Too Humid" environment!!

Bear


----------



## tjdcorona (Sep 29, 2018)

"If you want moist meat - you dont need water in the Smoker - you need better meat!"


----------

